# losing weight on a budget...



## Nightingale (Aug 17, 2003)

does anyone else run into this problem...


Healthy foods are EXPENSIVE!  

I'm at a point in my life right now where I don't have a whole lot of cash...  (will be starting a new job in September that's a 12K raise, but I've been struggling with this for a while, so I was wondering if others were in the same boat)

Its cheaper for me to grab a couple of tacos or a burrito at taco bell than it is to go to the store, get fresh fruits and veggies, lean cut meats, fresh fish, and wheat breads that don't taste like sawdust.  And nevermind those diet shakes (the EAS Results ones work great for me, I just don't have the cash for them right now).  

How do you deal with eating healthy when you can't afford foods that are good for you?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 17, 2003)

Some timps from various threads



> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *One tip for you and anyone who opts for fast food for convience sake is to go to all the fast food web sites and look at their nutritional guides.  (They have to post them by law I believe) and see what you can and can not eat.  Here are the biggies
> 
> McDonalds Menu Page
> ...






> http://www.annecollins.com/dieting/best-time-to-weigh.htm
> 
> Q. When dieting, when is the best time to weigh myself?
> The best time to weigh yourself on the weighing scales is when you get up in the morning.
> ...



Some Tips: http://www.annecollins.com/weight-loss/fas...weight-loss.htm

You may want to give this site a look.  Its got some tips that seem reasonable to me.  Remember, a balanced diet, some excercize and a good nights sleep will be the healthiest way to go. 



> How to Lose Weight As Fast As Possible
> Rule No. 1
> Don't try to lose weight fast, without first checking with your doctor
> 
> ...



See also: http://rustaz.com/bbs/index.php?&act=ST&f=23&t=579


----------



## tkdcanada (Aug 17, 2003)

I've also found that's it's costing me a lot more money since I've changed the way do groceries.  The way I look at it, most of us spend a few dollars here and there every week on things we don't really need.  We don't notice this money being spent because it's in such small amounts.  Since it is well worth it to buy the healthy foods such as fresh fruits and veggies, lean meats, etc.. I spend the money necessary on those groceries but then I just cut corners in other areas like maybe not buy that piece of clothing or go out for that lunch etc...

Also, watch the sales and when you see good deals on those healthy things, stock up - this goes especially for the meats since they can be frozen.  There are also lots of really good frozen fruits and veggies that you can stock up on when they go on sale.  

As far as good whole grain breads, make it.  Using a breadmaker, there's nothing better and you can find so many really good whole grain recipes - and it's soooo easy.


----------



## Kirk (Aug 17, 2003)

McDonald's has a Chicken McGrill.  With no mayo, it's pretty low on
fat (add all the mustard you want too).  They also have salad 
shakers which are healthy, and cheap .. I guess buying in bulk 
really does help LOL.

Jack In The Box has a Chicken Fajita Pita .. pretty good on the
calories and low on fat  as is.  They also have cheap salads, but
not your normal everyday "garden salad".

Stretch any salad dressing with dill pickle juice (I personally only
like this when done with the "creamy" dressings).

I realize you said "healthy", which can be a broad statement, so ignore what doesn't fit.  I definitely concede your point .. healthy
is $$$.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 17, 2003)

I love the chicken fajita pita, and the chicken mc grill...

the thing is... those are between $2-3 each.  At jack in the box, you can get two tacos for under a buck, and ditto with two hamburgers at micky d's.  

why is it that if its good for me, it costs more money?!

AARGH!!!


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 17, 2003)

Forget all the health food stuff...really.
It is going to be expensive....but change the way you live..that is a big part of it.

First.....eat often...good stuff like Higher protein. Eat Chicken, tuna fish, and veggies.  They are not all the expensive, and you can get quite a few meals out of them.

I will have a high protein shake at about 4:30am.  Work out, ANother high protein shake, then about 10am 2 chicken brests.
11:30 i have 2 tuna fish sandwiches (fat frree miracle whip).
After that, every 2 hours i eat something decent with more carbs.  Pasta salad I love...not to bad either.

Now I am a bigger guy, but I lost about 20 #'s very easily by eating more often, better stuff....and i never had to eat any tofu type crap!!

good luck.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 18, 2003)

I am in agreement with progressive tactics on his methodology; however you might not need the protien shakes. I like the protien shakes for supplementation, but I am a bigger male (as is Progressivetactics). I also know that these products can be a strain on the budget.

So, I would like to add a few suggestions.

#1 decide the type of diet you want. Essentially you have to cut calories to a degree, so decide if you want them to be fat calories or carb calories. Some people like the low carb, moderate fat, high protien diets. Others are more comfortable with the low fat, moderate carb, high protien diet. Either is fine, it just depends on you.

#2 COOK IN BULK! The key to staying within a budget is eating out as little as possible. Cook every couple of days in bulk instead. Now, this will require "smarter" grocery shopping, meaning finding what is healthy and on sale. It will seem like your spending a lot on food because your grocery bill is representing your food expense for the week. However, If you were to track your food expense you'll find that by eating good foods and cooking in bulk is actually less expensive then getting fast food, and just cooking per meal. You conserve more, and waste a lot less. Also carry a small cooler with your food for the day with you to work, or wherever. When everyone is going out to lunch and spending $6, $10, or $15, or whatever, that'll be $$ and empty calories you'll be saving.

Also, when grocery shopping, carry a small calculator and tally up what your spending as you shop. I find that this helps a lot. Before I would do this, I would be picking up this thing or that thing, but it wasn't all stuff I really needed. Then when I get to the checkout...suprise! I am spending a lot more then I expected. Don't get suprised at the checkout. By calculating it as you go along, you have more control over what your spending.

:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 18, 2003)

Also...stocking up is good when there is a sale, but only to a degree. Don't get caught up with stocking up too much on something that won;t get used, or will take a year to use. A month's supply of anything is the highest you should go, otherwise your just wasting $$. There will always be sales; they come and go.

In other words, if there is a sale on saltine crackers, don't you buy 10 boxes unless you consume that in a month. If you consume 10 boxes every year and a half, you basically wasted $$ and room in your pantry.

These may sound like trivial suggestions, but I have seen people get caught up in all sorts of bad habits.


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 18, 2003)

I agree with Paul.
One other thing to remember:

Taste Buds are trainable.
Don't quit something because the first time you try it, it tastes terrible. ALMOST ALL FOOD THAT IS GOOD FOR YOU TASTES LIKE CRAP....You can move past that, though. I couldn't stand Diet pop in the beginning....now if I drink a pop, it is a reward...and it is a diet..  Tuna Fish sandwiches with fat free miracle whip....Yippee, right?  Well, actually.......i am craving my daily fix.  You can move past cravings and 'bad' tasting stuff.  Triskits...what about these flavorless harsh pieces of drywall with salt......I can't get enough of them.....a box in the car...a box at the house...i used to keep one at my desk for snacking through out the day..

Unbelieveble as to what you can get used to......Hey Paul.....kind of like marriage.....Strange what you will learn to accept and tolerate!!!


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 18, 2003)

This should be easy.  No money = No food!  The weight will be gone in No time!  Very simple.


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 19, 2003)

yeah, but you want to look good while dieing of starvation.
Look at those etheopian kids hangin with Sally Struthurs.  They all have bloated stomachs, like they just got out of her food trailer before shooting the commercial. 
The trick is to go the brink of starvation, without looking bloated....because that is all we really want, is to be looking like the best shaped guy/girl in the funeral home!


----------



## MountainSage (Aug 19, 2003)

Here's a thought for you folks in the cities.  If you have the time, travel outside the metro areas to the ag areas and find farms that grow the food you need.  You can usually buy food direct alot cheaper than in the store, plus get connected with other farmers that can supply other items.  Try farmers markets, but be careful because sometimes the food isn't cheaper than in the store.  Don't get hung up on organically grown, find a small farmer that gives a crap about his farm and you'll find some of the best grown and safe food.  A plus is that you can go out and pick some yourself for exercises.

Mountain Sage


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 19, 2003)

yes, but i have yet to find a farm in my vacintity with ice cream and doritoes!!!


----------



## MountainSage (Aug 19, 2003)

I hope progressive I don't have to explain the process of making ice cream and doritoes at home from scratch .  A person can make some killer dorito type chips at home.  I made some hot pepper one that looking at them made your eyes water.

Mountain Sage


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 19, 2003)

well, mt. sage.....maybe in eastern oregon you have to make ice cream and doritoes from scratch....but in detroit, most of the things grown are illegal unless prescribed by a doctor for glaucoma.  I wouldn't have the foggest idea how to make either.  But I can certainly walk 1/2 mile in either direction and purcashse both of them!!!


----------



## maft (Nov 5, 2010)

progressivetactics said:


> First.....eat often...good stuff like Higher protein. Eat Chicken, tuna fish, and veggies.  They are not all the expensive, and you can get quite a few meals out of them.



Agreed with that. Those food are healthy and they shouldn't be expensive. There are lots of foods you can eat and spend lot of money. Look for good, cheap combination's.

On the other hand, make food your priority number one in life, maybe save some money on some other things if you can.

Cheers,

maft


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Nov 5, 2010)

There are alot of reasons why the worst food for you is the cheapest.  The government subsidizes corn, so food industries use corn in everything, because it's cheap.  The patties you get at fast food places are made with meat that is basically "FDA grade Z, but edible meat."  You may be getting "Angus"  beef at these places, but it certainly isn't the good stuff.  The preservatives in these foods is astounding as well.. .  

But as for economical healthy food sources, many have been listed previously in this thread.  *Some* fresh produce can cost more, but by in large, most of it is cheaper than it's counterpart in a big mac.  You just have to be a bit more regimented and calculated in your shopping, as mentioned previously.  Someone also talked about frozen veg, which is a great way to get great high nutrient produce that isn't as perishable as the stuff in the produce aisle.  There are plenty of protein sources that don't cost much too.  Look at dry beans, you can by them by the pound for only a couple of dollars, and 1 cup of dry beans usually equates out to 2 1/2 pounds of cooked.  Not to mention the fiber content (which fills you up quicker).  Greens that you have to slow cook, i.e. collards, mustard, etc., are awesome and super cheap.  Certain fresh produce will keep longer than others, things like head cabbage keep for a good while and are great in stir fries, salads, and used in place of carbs for wraps.  

When I was in Chiropractic school in Chicago, our clinical nutrition/pharmacology professor used to take patients to their grocery store to teach them how to spend the same amount of money of the food budget and make much healthier choices.

Farmers Markets are a great way to get produce cheap too!  

You just have to put more effort into cooking for healthy food to be as economical as fast food.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 5, 2010)

I think possibly in the 7 years since the OP posted this the problem may have been settled, hope so anyway as *all* food is more expensive now.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Nov 5, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> I think possibly in the 7 years since the OP posted this the problem may have been settled, hope so anyway as *all* food is more expensive now.



Haha!  I read all these posts, and didn't realize until you just posted that the OP was from 2002.. . I gotta pay more attention to those things


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 5, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> I think possibly in the 7 years since the OP posted this the problem may have been settled, hope so anyway as *all* food is more expensive now.


But that doesn't mean that new members can't shed useful light on the general situation, if not the OP's specific situation.  I mean, I think we're all still eating and still trying to eat healthy on the cheap, no?


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 6, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> I think we're all still eating and still trying to eat healthy on the cheap, no?



I gave up eating.  I live on a diet of Sailor Jerry's Rum and Diet pop.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 6, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> But that doesn't mean that new members can't shed useful light on the general situation, if not the OP's specific situation. I mean, I think we're all still eating and still trying to eat healthy on the cheap, no?


 

Wasn't criticising just pointing out the OP will either have sorted it, starved or gone pop. And I did say food even more expensive now.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 6, 2010)

Well I have said this before but will once again since the thread has been brought back to life: People tend to buy a Dollar burger at a fast food restaurant when they could buy three to four apples for the same amount, they will but 99 cent tacos instead of five banana's. People will eat 12 to 24 ounces of meat when they could easily make that into three smaller meals but do not. Sometime eating healthy means understanding what one can really do with a buck and a little brains.


----------



## oaktree (Nov 6, 2010)

I would like to give my experience and  with a $40 a week budget.

 for me I count my fruit and vegetables I try to eat about 9 a day.

I buy Oatmeal. It cost about $2 so that is my breakfast.
 I add a banana,walnuts,flax seed.I use soy milk.

Snack:Green tea 


Lunch:1 cup 100% juice, grape,2 carrots,broccoli,apple sauce.

Snackeanut butter and Jelly

Dinner:Rice,Bok choy,onions,green pepper.

Cost:Oatmeal-$2
        Banana7-1.40
        walnuts-$2
        flax seed-$2
        Soy milk-$1(the dollar store sells this how awesome)
        Green tea-$3(Gunpowder)If I have more money I buy real expensive.
          100%juice-$2.50
         grapes2lbs-$2
         carrots-0.89
         broccoli-$2
         peanutbutter-$4(I like real good type)
         Jelly-$1
         Rice-$4
         Bok Choy-$1.70
         Onions-$3
         Green pepper-$2

However depending on the market and if I have extra money I may add or move things around. I may not get peanut butter and get beans instead. I may not get flax seed so this is the last time I went to store. Also it is all Vegan so you can be a Vegan for under $50 a week.


----------



## oaktree (Nov 6, 2010)

When I had to eat on a $25 a week diet it was like this:

Oat meal,with banana and soy milk.

snack:apple sauce

Lunch:rice,beans,scallions,spinach.

snack: carrots

Dinnerasta,with tomato sauce parsley,garlic.

oatmeal:$2
banana:$1.60
soy milk:$1
rice$4
beans :$3
scallions:$1
spinach$2.29
apple sauce$2
carrot:0.89
pasta:$$2.40
tomato sauce:$2
parsely:0.79
garlic:$2

The prices varies sometimes things are on sale so this is an average.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 7, 2010)

Jelly I assume is jam? I don't buy jam, it's very easy to make oneself. I make bread too.

I find eating too many carbohydrates is bad for me as is using soy products.

We have a weekly market so veggies, meat etc is fairly cheap plus living in the country there's always game to eat.


----------



## oaktree (Nov 7, 2010)

> Jelly I assume is jam? I don't buy jam, it's very easy to make oneself. I make bread too.
> 
> I find eating too many carbohydrates is bad for me as is using soy products.
> 
> We have a weekly market so veggies, meat etc is fairly cheap plus living in the country there's always game to eat.


 
Jelly is made from fruit juice and so has no fruit bits. Jam is made by boiling fruit and does have fruit bits.But pretty much the same thing.

Hats off to you Tez for being able to make jam. For me seems like a lengthy process and more expensive than the $1(0.62 pound right?)I spend on jelly.
 I am sure the Jam you make at home is exquisite and with the bread I am sure is amazing. Maybe you can market the Jam as _Auntie Tez ole'fashion british jam _Americans like packages with key words:Auntie/Uncle Ole'fashion.

I try to get most of my carbs if possible from fruit and vegetables but when money is tight things are not always as plan. In America we have Walmart but recently stores called dollar stores are taking away Walmarts business. Example: A hammer at walmart is $2.50 but at dollar store it is $1. The $1 stores also sell food so the Soymilk I buy at the regular groccery store goes for $3 the dollar store sells for $1. 

In China the cost of food is cheap. The cost of vegetables is cheaper than meat which is so backwards compared to America. The things I pay $3-4 is like $1-2 or less. In Japan fruit is very expensive. Tofu was about a $1 which in America I pay $2-3.

Game as far as I am aware of, some Latins eat Iguana.Before 1990's Peacocks were everywhere I have heard rumors that people were eating them. All I know is they are not around anymore. 

How are prices in England?


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 7, 2010)

LOL!

A lot of people make jam here, it's actually very easy.We either pick the fruit from hedges ie blackberries or 'the pick your own farms' so fruit is very cheap. To us jelly is made with gelatine and makes a dessert as in jelly and ice cream or jelly and custard. Lemon curd is very easy to make as well and is delicious. It works out at pence per jar. Pickles and chutneys are good to make. If you have jars to spare they make nice presents for relatives saving you money or perhaps you can swap someone's homemade bread for jam etc. Set up a cooking circle!
http://www.channel4.com/food/on-tv/river-cottage/river-cottage-everyday/index.html



Our game is rabbits, venison, pheasant, grouse, duck, hare, partridge and pigeon.


Raspberry Jam  

2lb raspberries
2lb sugar 

put in big pan, bring to boil, stirring to make sure sugar dissolves, boil hard for two to three minutes then pout into warmed jars and seal.


Lemon curd
http://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/main-ingredient/lemon/lemon-curd.html

bread recipes
http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/content/recipes/favourites/bread/


Baking is actually a lot cheaper than buying shop board stuff as well as tasting a whole lot better, you actually know what's in your food.


----------



## BloodMoney (Nov 9, 2010)

Its not too expensive to eat healthily, really. To eat really well it is, but not just to eat well (and trust me I live in New Zealand, one of the most expensive places in the damn world to get fresh veggies and fruit etc given we are about 5 minutes from Antarctica  )

Buy bulk (as has been said above). Make your own stuff (make soup dont buy packet soup, get a bread maker)

Most people can afford to eat decently, well at least most people that have the luxury of an internet connection and computer. I gave up smoking, that gave me more money for good food. I gave up a few hobbies, stopped going to the movie theater etc. Yeah that kinda sucks but it meant I could afford a personal trainer, and to start another art (BJJ) so in the end (as long as you put health and fitness first, as I do) it will be worth it. If health and fitness arent a priority then (in my opinion) you have to make it so if you seriously wanna get in good shape.

And, as a wise poster put above, get your own food. We just got ourselves a massive buck and let me just say, we have so much nice organic (and lean!) venison that we are literally giving it away so we can fit it in the freezer. And thats ONE deer...we dont need to buy meat for months now  In fact, cause we are well stocked, the next buck we get we are selling to a local butcher (and for a decent sum I might add). Cost? Maybe 10 bucks for petrol, a dollar for the .303 round that took the buck, and half a day of manpower and you have hundreds of dollars of nice fresh meat (of course that option isnt open to everyone)


----------

